# Good 20" for 5yr old - Ferrari CX-30?



## wamcneil (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi All,
I'm fixin' to upgrade my 5yr old boy from a Trek Jet 16 (which is heavy like a huffy...) to a descent quality 20" bike. He's handling the 16 very well and could probably stay on it a while, but his little sister is just about ready to move up off her balance bike, so I'm looking at 20s.
My inclination is to go single-speed on the first 20, because I don't think he'll be ready to change gears on the fly for a while. But, I'm not sure there's any harm in having a 6-speed bike if you always just leave it in one gear (except cost of course), and I think he could get used to the hand brakes pretty quickly.
So I'm looking at spending about $250 for a good single speed 20, like a specialized hotrock or cannondale (YES, they make kid's bikes now!).
But then I came across this Ferrari CX-30. I'm guessing that it was not that great of a $500 bike, but they're out of production and available for <$200 now.
I can't find much objective information on them, but there's a review on youtube that's very favorable and the guy reckons it's comparable to a Scott Scale 20, but also has disk brakes.
Anybody have experience with these bikes?
Thanks!
Walter


----------



## wamcneil (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, I went ahead and ordered the bike! I figure it's a pretty safe bet at $200 and I'll post a review after I get my hands on it.


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

That's a new one to me... I'm curious to hear how you like it. My 7yo is riding a 20" hotrock and it is working well for him, but that bike looks like it has some slightly upgrades parts.

Good find!


----------



## theNomad (Dec 27, 2010)

Post a review and weigh it please.
I'm doing a hotrock build right now. Adding disc brakes is a debate for me.


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

Were you asking me to review the hotrock and weigh it? We don't have a scale in our house, so I can't weigh it, and they are better reviews/builds of hotrocks on this forum.
I personally chose not to go with disk brakes because I was more interested in light weight, and V brakes are plenty strong enough for the little people.

For the build, I swapped the shifter/derailleur to a more friendly rapidfire system (good choice) which required lacing a new hub into the rear wheel, took off the roller guide system to remove a ton of steel from that (medium choice - he drops his chain every once in a while, even with chain guides), and then swapped the handle bar and bottom bracket for higher quality varieties and drop a ton of weight (good choice).

I didn't go through piece by piece, but it was clear that the big weight contributors were the handlebars, chainguide stuff, bottom bracket. Most everything else seemed fairly reasonable and not worth replacing... which is essentially what i did.


----------



## theNomad (Dec 27, 2010)

I was wondering about the CX build and how it compares to the hotrock. I've got my new hotrock stripped and will put it back together with my son. I'm planning on sticking with v-brakes and leaving the disc hubs for future use, for instance a 24" build. I'm relacing the hubs to LX hubs with quick release and cassette rear as well. Will be running 7 speed or 9 speed with triggers.


----------



## wamcneil (Aug 3, 2006)

It's here! And it's HUGE. I should have looked harder for some geometry. This will not work at all for a normal 5 yr old. I could ride it fairly comfortably, but the shock would be bottomed out... There's a listing for it on the Sam's website that says "8 and older". 
With the seat all the way down, it measures about 21 1/2" from the top of the seat to the top of the pedal. I think this one will be going in the attic for a couple of years...
I'll take some more measurements and pictures later.
It's a great looking bike, no doubt. That youtube vid said they were made in Mexico, which not consistent with the "MADE IN CHINA" sticker on this bike.
As far as lightness, I'm not blown away, but there is a lot of gear on this bike, so my expectations may not be realistic. I'll weigh it later.. 
The shifting and brakes all work great. Had to adjust the calipers, and rear der, but otherwise it was all set up.
I suppose if you're wanting a great looking bike with a LOT of cool gear on it, this is a great bike. But I'm not sure all that gear is a net benefit on a kid's bike. 
On the other hand, if you've got a kid that's a little older than mine and has noticed all the cool components on your bike and wants all those cool components too, this bike will probably be the talk of the neighborhood.


----------



## islandertek (Jun 21, 2010)

*Please read!*

My son started at 5 and is now 7 years old.....don't get a 20" for a small kid...they won't be able to do anything with it....get a 16" or 18" bike..... look at Sunday bikes (16") and Fit Bike Co (18").....my son is 4' 5" and 68lbs (age 7).....he rides a 18" Fit Bike Company....Don't get a specialized, haro, mongoose, giant, etc...Look up a reputable "BMX" shop in your area and go through them....if not...go online and order through Dans Comp or Albe's (which i support local bike shops). Here's some video's of my son killing it on his 18" FIT Bike...get a quality bike and your kid won't be embarassed or brake their bike! 
Cheers!
-Nick

[CODE width="780" height="439"]





YELLOWZONE ==> LONDON from islandertek on Vimeo.

London having FUN playing in the foam at the "Yellow-Zone"! Go to www.yellowdesigns.com and check out the details about the Yellow-Zone or hit them up on facebook at "Yellow zone indoor training facility". A place where you can safely push your limits and try new tricks!!! Check it out!

[/CODE width="780" height="439"]

[CODE width="780" height="439"]





-- Dropping into Fall -- from islandertek on Vimeo.

"Dropping into Fall"

Fall is in the air, and winter is almost here. This young "COLORADICAL" has been shredding hard all year! He's been riding his bike. Any chance he gets. Time is getting slim. Before the ice and snow flakes hit!

Ha Haaa!! Seriously though....London Aguon at age seven is always putting in work and pushing his limits! Here's London having FUN on his bike!

MUSIC CREDIT:

Artist: Freestyle - Song: Don't Stop The Rock

[/CODE width="780" height="439"]

[CODE width="780" height="439"]





2012 SUMMER SHRediT ---LONDON--- from islandertek on Vimeo.

Another young CoLoRaDiCaL who spent all summer riding his bike with his friends. Having fun and riding bikes until well after the lights at the skate park shut off. London had so much fun this summer traveling all around Colorado riding his bike at different trails and skate parks. He's the regular connoisseur when it comes to riding BMX and MTB. Here's a recap of his summer!

London Aguon - (Age 7) - Parker, Colorado

[/CODE width="780" height="439"]


----------



## wamcneil (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah, that BMX looks pretty cool... maybe I'll look into a good BMX bike. 
But I don't think there is a park like that in Houston, and we're on a high-deductible plan anyway, so I don't know if I can afford the bikes and ER bills...


----------



## islandertek (Jun 21, 2010)

wamcneil said:


> Yeah, that BMX looks pretty cool... maybe I'll look into a good BMX bike.
> But I don't think there is a park like that in Houston, and we're on a high-deductible plan anyway, so I don't know if I can afford the bikes and ER bills...


Understandable....I am still paying dentist bills from my boy knocking out his permanent front teeth going over a spine...it's actually in the "Dropping into Fall" video at the end...VERY EXPENSIVE!!! Good luck and make sure the kids are still having FUN and not being pushed to much! Cheers!


----------



## El Flaco (Oct 23, 2011)

wamcneil said:


> It's here! And it's HUGE. I should have looked harder for some geometry. This will not work at all for a normal 5 yr old. I could ride it fairly comfortably, but the shock would be bottomed out... There's a listing for it on the Sam's website that says "8 and older".
> With the seat all the way down, it measures about 21 1/2" from the top of the seat to the top of the pedal. I think this one will be going in the attic for a couple of years...


Man, I wish I had seen this before I ordered one on Monday for my 5 year old - mine will be here next week. But for $179 shipped (eBay), I'm OK with putting it in storage for a Christmas present, or when he reached the standover height. One of us should definitely post some geometry specs so that other folks will understand what they're getting into.

I guess my boy will stick with his 16" hotrock for this season, which is fine. I just got rid of a Redline Micro Mini- great bike, but the tire situation is a deal killer if you want to go anywhere other than a road or a pristine hardpack BMX track.


----------



## wamcneil (Aug 3, 2006)

I'll get around to measuring and weighing it in the next few days before I hide it real good in the attic. But I have to do it after bedtime so it stays a secret...


----------



## wamcneil (Aug 3, 2006)

*Geometry*

OK, I did some measuring and weighing. My scale says 28.2 lb.
Min seat to pedal top is 21 1/2"
Min seat to ground is 25 1/2"
Standover is about 23"
Reach from middle of the seat to the center of the bar is about 21"
Here's the CX-30 - vs- Trek Jet 16









Here's a sketch of the measurements. All are center-center.


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

You clearly want to swap the stem for a 50mm stubby, and some flat bars would do you some good, too. However, standover does seem to be the killer here. That is indeed a big jump between the 2. 

Good luck!


----------



## wamcneil (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah, the stand-over is a little high, but the pedal to seat measurement is even worse. It's a good 3 inches over his current ride. I don't think he could even touch the pedal at the bottom.


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

I would get a 35-40mm stem and flat or 15mm rise bars. Also put some 135mm cranks on there with a 32t chainring. Ditch the front derailleur and install a chain guide. You may even be able to cut down the top of the seat tube to allow the seat to go a little lower. I have done that on several kids bikes. Do a little searching for a shorter seat. Or look at the Alienation Back n Black seat and pivotal post. The overall combo will allow for a lower seat height.


----------



## El Flaco (Oct 23, 2011)

Tried to add some additional photos, but my post count is weak. 

I thought about doing some of the modifications others have suggested, but I think I'll just let him grow into it. Still a great deal, as far ad I can tell.


----------



## wamcneil (Aug 3, 2006)

Demo9 said:


> I would get a 35-40mm stem and flat or 15mm rise bars. Also put some 135mm cranks on there with a 32t chainring. Ditch the front derailleur and install a chain guide. You may even be able to cut down the top of the seat tube to allow the seat to go a little lower. I have done that on several kids bikes. Do a little searching for a shorter seat. Or look at the Alienation Back n Black seat and pivotal post. The overall combo will allow for a lower seat height.


Thanks for the suggestions, but it's not even close at this point. Even with all those parts I think it will be at least another couple-years before he can ride this thing comfortably. 
For the time being, I'll get him a cannondale or specialized 20" single speed. He can stand over and ride them comfortably right now.
Anybody in Houston want to buy a ferrari cx-30? Otherwise it's going into the attic for a couple of years...


----------



## theNomad (Dec 27, 2010)

buy a frame or "cheaper" bike and swap all the parts over.


----------



## wamcneil (Aug 3, 2006)

Update- After a couple-months of having this bike around:
I got the boy a Specialized 20" geared bike and I'm just going to let the kid grow into this ferrari and then see if he wants to ride it when he's 7 or so. It's really too dang big and heavy for a 5-year old anyway, heck, it's really too heavy for an adult for that matter. And the parts are not worth swapping to another frame.
I look kind of riddiculous, but it's kind of fun to ride it myself when I take the kids out for a ride. It's rideble with the seat all the way up and it saves the knobbies on my bike from getting worn down on the pavement. 
In my opinion, this Ferrari CX-30 is really just a mediocre AL frame adult's bike with the tubes cut down to kid's size and a really nice paint job applied. If that's what you're looking for, then it may be a great deal at $200, but know that before ordering one of these.
It's got a lot of components, which is good for the bling factor. But I'm not sure disc brakes, triple chainring and a suspension fork serve any useful purpose on a kid's bike, other than the bling factor and making it heavier. 
And if bling is the motivation, you might be able to conjure up a load-o-bling a lot easier by buying a used huffy off craigslist and plastering some new power rangers stickers on it.


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 27, 2013)

i just picked one up off ebay, for the price it cant br beat, pretty comparable to the hotrock pro coming out this year. cant be 400 bucks worse then the pro?


----------



## El Flaco (Oct 23, 2011)

Anyone know what diameter seatpost this rig has? Considering Demo's idea about a lower profile pivot seat + post to reduce the height a little more. 

TIA.

EDIT: Nevermind - Curiosity got the best of me and I climbed up there- 27.2


----------



## El Flaco (Oct 23, 2011)

UPDATE: Finally pulled the trigger on getting my 6 year old onto the Ferrari. He loves it - even though it's a bit goofy to have a car-branded bike (e.g. those Tonka bikes are terrible), it's a well-build and well-outfitted bike. I did end up getting a pivot seat, and that reduced the seat height by a solid 1-1/2". 

So I'd certainly recommend this bike to a kid who's about 48" tall, as long as you get the pivot seat. Solid ride - this is his first geared bike (2x6) and he is loving that he can climb the hills in our neighborhood now. As I mentioned before, I found mine on eBay for $180 shipped, and even with another $30 in seat & post, that was an absolute steal.


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 27, 2013)

Do you have a link or pic of seat?


----------



## El Flaco (Oct 23, 2011)

sdm74 said:


> Do you have a link or pic of seat?


Sure -this post and this seat

I'll try to take pics of both seats mounted fully down for comparison.

EDIT: Here's an marginal comparison from top-of-post to top-of-seat:


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 27, 2013)

We went out today and the seat was fine for her and she is right at 48" . Only problem I saw was cranks seem way to long and the bike is so heavy. If I could get a shorter crank and lighten it up some it would be perfect. I assume wheels and cranks is most of weight. double chain ring I think is overkill and could go also. Still overall rode great on her first real trail ride today.


----------

